# Have a Can Am blade, need to mount on Yamaha



## WyoWinter (1 mo ago)

A kind neighbor gifted me a 66” plow blade once used on a Can Am machine per it’s decals…I now need to come up with a push bar & mount that will fit; there is no visible brand name or manufacturer (unless Can Am actually made it).
Can some suggest a way to make the connection? I corresponded with a great guy at KFI who said their push bar wouldn’t work….
I have a 2020 Yamaha Wolverine X2 with factory winch.

Thanks for any and all help, I need to move some snow!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site  

Looks like you have a Moose plow or a Cycle Country plow and need the push tube and atv mount


----------



## WyoWinter (1 mo ago)

Thanks! Just sent a query to Moose as to the spacing on their mount bracket (they don’t offer a 66” county blade now, maybe they once did) and will send one to Cycle Country when I can find their website which isn’t popping up.
I need to find the brand that has 12” spacing between the bracket edges and buy that push tube and vehicle mount.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Appears Cycle Country was bought out by Kolpin




__





Loading…






www.kolpin.com


----------



## WyoWinter (1 mo ago)

Moose advises it’s not theirs….


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WyoWinter said:


> Moose advises it’s not theirs….


One off the list...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

It's a Can-Am. And you are missing most of it. You are not gonna like the prices to get the rest of it, then have to modify it to fit a yammer. You can find out more at Partzilla.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id go looking at some can am boards and due some asking and find out who makes there plows for them. 

Major Plow MFG are Moose, Cycle Country/Kolpin, Warn, Eagle, Swisher are the ones I know of.

Plow looks like a Cycle Country. to me. What year was the Can Am that it was on? might help you track down who made it. 

I know Moose Made Plows for Honda ATV's instead of the Moose yellow the plows was Honda Red but had a sticker saying made by Moose.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

due you have a power sports dealer nearby with atv with plows on them go and look take your tape and measure the plow mount point and see if it would match up to what they have on hand then you would know what to order to make it work for you.


----------



## WyoWinter (1 mo ago)

...You're right on all counts! Can-Am is pretty proud of their stuff to be sure...my local welding shop's rate is $120/hr., so it looks like this free blade is going to be far from it...


----------

